# X12, Xorg 7.5 MPX



## sossego (Nov 13, 2009)

Are they stable?
Is mpx a standard on FreeBSD or does it need to be built.
I'm posting this here seeing it is more of a general question and not about current hardware configuration.


----------



## aragon (Nov 14, 2009)

Xorg in FreeBSD ports hasn't been updated to 7.5 yet...


----------



## arust (Jan 29, 2010)

What is the matter with Xorg 7.5 ports?


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just wait until the maintainer updates the port. It may take some time. If you have patches that update the port, submit a PR.


----------

